# Deleted Excel files do not go to recycle bin



## TMaslanka (Oct 27, 2001)

A user accidently deleted a excel file and asked me if I could retrieve it. It should of been in the recycle bin but it wasn't. I repeated the problem and no deleted files were going there.
Any clues? Tom


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

In Recycle bin properties, make sure box is unchecked for "Do not remove files to the Recycle Bin. Remove files immediately when deleted."


----------



## TMaslanka (Oct 27, 2001)

Tried it,didn't work. Also checked box for no recycle and then unchecked it and again no luck. Thanks , Tom


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

IF you are deleting from a network location, ie the file is on the network server, then the file automatically will be deleted. I don't know if there is an option to change that. If it is on a network then you will need to call your system administrator.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Recycle bin only works for the drive it's on. There is no recycle bin for network drives, floppies, zips, CDs, etc.


----------

